# New 50 Gallon Malawi Cichlid Tank!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So after keeping a 37 gallon with malawi cichlids and making a stupid mistake that lead to their deaths, I've decided to try again My friend found a 50 gallon from one of her friends for $50 and asked me if I wanted it and my answer was,"Hells yes!", and I've decided to make it a malawi tank because I don't want to spend too much money on a new tank considering I'm still finishing up my new 55 gallon, which is doing great I know the basic information on malawi cichlids, considering I've kept them before, but I was wondering on your opinion on how many I should keep. I was thinking maybe 8-9, but I'm not sure. Also, last time I was at my LFS, I saw some tanganyika eels that looked AWESOME, but I have never heard of them or seen them before, so I was wondering if I can keep them with malawi cichlids and if I can, may I have some basic information about them from those who have kept them before


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

You can stock 8-15 mbuna's, preferably in gender ratio's of one male for every 2-4 females of the same species.

What's the length of a 50gal tank?

Sorry but I don't know much about the tanganyikan eels.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll probably do 9, assuming if anyone can tell me if I can care for a tanganyikan eel with the malawi cichlids, I don't have the tank yet, so I wouldn't be able to tell you, sorry.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone have any info about tanganyika eels?


----------

